# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Tadpole identification

## redeyedtreefrog123451

What are theese

----------


## Logan

I do not think that those are toad tadpoles, to me, they look like Leopard Frog Tadpoles. I have kept a Leopard Frog before, so if these turn out to be Leopard Frogs, I'll tell you every thing you need to know about them.

----------


## Logan

Hold on, I just researched a bit more, and according to one source, the _could_ be American Toad tadpoles.

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Ok thanks! Keep posting

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Wait they arent green they are acually gray with black spots

----------


## Logan

Hm. In the picture it looked like they were brown.

----------


## Daniel

Why are you starting so many threads about the same thing?

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Wow i thought the picture made them look green they are not toads because there eyes are lateral and they are gray w/ black spots

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Because i need someone to answer and i put it in almost every possible thread topic

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Ok update they are know grayish too light gray/green with black spots I also got a bullfrog tadpole with hind legs

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

They don't seem to match any tadpole from my area

----------


## Brian

Tadpoles can be tricky to ID, and your picture is too small to be of much help. A higher resolution photo of the above and side views might be useful.

A useful pdf for tadpoles: http://fl.biology.usgs.gov/armi/Guid...dpoleGuide.pdf
And the more thorough North American Key: USGS Patuxent Wildlife Research Center "Tadpoles of the United States and Canada: A Tutorial and Key"

And a list of New England frogs to narrow it down (in case you haven't seen one already) The Frogs of New England: New England Frog Species Information

Colour variations can be tricky in tadpoles, so other clues are usually needed. Like dorsal or lateral eyes. Size of the tadpole. Time of year they were found-> late summer would point to Bullfrog, Green Frog, or Mink Frog. What type of body of water they were found in-> vernal or permanent pond? Scouting the area for adult versions can also be handy (though early spring breeders will often vacate after laying).

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Lateral eyes 1 1/2 or 2 1/2 cm found late summer in permanent pond but they seem to small to be bullfrog mink frog or green frog I will get better pic

----------


## Brian

> Lateral eyes 1 1/2 or 2 1/2 cm found late summer in permanent pond but they seem to small to be bullfrog mink frog or green frog I will get better pic


Bull/mink/green frogs can all take 2 years to morph from the tadpole stage (sometimes 3 for bullfrogs). 1.5-2.5cm would be possible for ones that hatched this year.

I think lateral eyes and your area make it a Gray or a Peeper, with Gray being much more likely given the time of year. Have they started getting leg buds? If it's either of these, they've normally already left the ponds so you'd expect them to morph very soon. Are you positive about the lateral eyes?

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

No legs yet but there eyes are on the sides of there heads I think that's lateral

----------


## Brian

> No legs yet but there eyes are on the sides of there heads I think that's lateral


Viewing the tadpole from directly above is the easiest way to tell. Handy diagram and description---> North American Tadpoles

Please don't start multiple threads on the exact same topic in multiple forum categories. I've merged them under the 'General Discussion' forum and deleted redundant posts so all the information you've supplied is in one place.

----------


## Carlos

> ...A useful pdf for tadpoles: http://fl.biology.usgs.gov/armi/Guide_to_Tadpoles/SEARMITadpoleGuide.pdf
> And the more thorough North American Key: USGS Patuxent Wildlife Research Center "Tadpoles of the United States and Canada: A Tutorial and Key"
> y
> And a list of New England frogs to narrow it down (in case you haven't seen one already) The Frogs of New England: New England Frog Species Information
> 
> Colour variations can be tricky in tadpoles, so other clues are usually needed. Like dorsal or lateral eyes. Size of the tadpole. Time of year they were found-> late summer would point to Bullfrog, Green Frog, or Mink Frog. What type of body of water they were found in-> vernal or permanent pond? Scouting the area for adult versions can also be hand (though early spring breeders will often vacate after laying).


Thanks Brian for the information and extremely useful links  :Big Applause:  .  Weird how the first PDF was collated with pages in strange sequence; but the info is great!

----------


## Brian

> Thanks Brian for the information and extremely useful links  .  Weird how the first PDF was collated with pages in strange sequence; but the info is great!


You're welcome... and...oops! That's the version for printing double sided and then stapling into a little booklet. Here's a more computer friendly one http://www.cnah.org/pdf_files/430.pdf

----------


## COREY

I have to agree Brian. That was GREAT!! THANK YOU! :Big Applause:

----------

